
Japan's first virtual reality porn festival cancelled – due to overcrowding - MilnerRoute
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/japans-first-virtual-reality-porn-8348006
======
andrewclunn
Adult VR Fest 01 aka Sausage Fest Prime. How long exactly were the lines? Domo
arigato Mrs. Robots. Something something too many people came at once. I give
this orgy two double As or a 9 volt out of 10.

